# Mantle Clock



## Darley (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a project I have in mind for a long time he took me 3 months to do it including my tools, the wood is River Red Gum from " Echuca "

Thanks for looking






















Now I better to go back to the workshop and turn some pens NOW  :biggrin:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 18, 2009)

Serge, that is a very nice mantle clock. I particularly like your design as to how you have suspended the clock mechanism, looks like it's "floating" on air. Very impressive work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2009)

A+ on design and originality. Nice craftsmanship. Great color of wood. Nice turnings. You get to move onto the next round.


----------



## jyreene (Apr 18, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome clock.


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice design and execution.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 18, 2009)

:highfive:Excellent work on the clock, my Friend. Love the red gum also. I don't know if I have the patience to work on something for 3 months. I like every part of it.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok---I can't take it any more

What's the metal rod for with the wooden end????

I figured someone else would ask


----------



## BigShed (Apr 18, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Ok---I can't take it any more
> 
> What's the metal rod for with the wooden end????
> 
> I figured someone else would ask



+1 on that!

Great looking clock Serge, nice design and some very nice turning and finishing there. Well done.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 18, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Ok---I can't take it any more
> 
> What's the metal rod for with the wooden end????
> 
> I figured someone else would ask



No, Gary .. we all know what it is for. 
Well.. all of us except you. :tongue:


Great looking piece.  I don't even have a mantle and I still want one..


----------



## Darley (Apr 18, 2009)

Gary Max said:


> Ok---I can't take it any more
> 
> What's the metal rod for with the wooden end????
> 
> I figured someone else would ask



Sorry Gary was waiting for you to ask :biggrin:

The metal rod with the finial is a draw bar to remove the clock insert, because the clock barrel is hold by a pear shape tenon ( 6mm) I though that it will be difficult to remove the clock insert by people with large fingers so did this draw bar, just push it through the finial and 'VOILA' to replace the  clock insert use both hands and light push.














Thanks to all who comment and view the Mantle Clock


Now witch pen I'm gona do


----------



## Darley (Apr 18, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> No, Gary .. we all know what it is for.
> Well.. all of us except you. :tongue:
> 
> 
> Great looking piece.  I don't even have a mantle and I still want one..



A Mantle or a Mantle Clock:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks---now I can sleep tonight

Nice workmanship---thanks for sharing


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 18, 2009)

Gary:
The metal rod with the finial is a draw bar to remove the clock insert, because the clock barrel is hold by a pear shape tenon 



Gary Max said:


> Thanks---now I can sleep tonight



No problem.  :biggrin::biggrin::tongue:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 18, 2009)

Darley said:


> A Mantle or a Mantle Clock:wink::biggrin:



Yes. :wink:


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice work, I like the way the clock looking like it is floating.  You are very patient, 3 months is a long time.


----------



## Darley (Apr 26, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> Nice work, I like the way the clock looking like it is floating.  You are very patient, 3 months is a long time.



Thanks Cindy, this is including tools making and I have only 1 or 1 1/2 hour per night to do it, lots of mistake during the turning especialy the columns have to redo the tool 3 time


----------

